# Saltwater Flies



## elsillo (Nov 26, 2016)

Hello,

Any recommendations on saltwater flies for reds, snook and trout that have been working lately on your trips.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Seaducers, clousers, bendbacks and redfish crack are my go to flies. Do a search on here for the redfish crack if you're not familiar with it.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

my favorite for sight casting is a small foam crab imitation, about the size of a quarter.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Are you tying or buying? I'm not sure where you can buy redfish crack, but that's a good choice. I like to have flies weighted differently for different locations. I used a shrimp pattern a couple of weeks ago and better than a dozen reds, plus a drum and flounder, ate it up.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Last November I had two Epic days with 20+ Fish each day. I was using the black "Redfish Charlie" and the Olive "CrackFly". You can see them on my post, "epic days" in this forum. Lately I have been using lighter colors. Tans and white with good success. Just tied up some Avolon Crabs and am excited to use them later this winter when the water is cold. Come Febuary/March I will be throwing big poppers for trophy Trout.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

I would say in this order: Clousers, Shrimp, crabs and crack. The weather has warmed up so the fish will move into the flats to feed until the next cold spell, then back to the deep troughs and channels or offshore.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh yeah, for sheepshead, try a reverse green weenie.


----------

